# New guy here



## skyrim (Nov 5, 2014)

Just wanted to stop in and say what's up.  I've been lifting for over 20 years and am very much looking forward to see what this place is all about


----------



## jas101 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome skyrim.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## zionoir626 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome.............


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## brazey (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------

